
Tech firms crowd into San Francisco, but it’s still no Silicon Valley - MilnerRoute
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3189609/it-industry/tech-firms-crowd-into-san-francisco-but-its-still-no-silicon-valley.html
======
calcsam
"Spurred by tax incentives, Twitter set up its headquarters in the City by the
Bay in 2006, and there it remains."

Twitter didn't move into its Midmarket HQ until 2011.

